# Lowe's lights



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Matt, or anyone else that knows, what lights at Lowes are the 6700 ones. I can never find them when I look for them.


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

I've only seen the ones that are 6500K labeled as Super Daylight or something like that.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

phillips daylight deluxe are 6500k


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have had better luck finding the 6700K phillips lights at Home Depot than at Lowes. HD also has some cheap (~$8) T-8 shoplights and the 2 pack of 6700K bulbs is under $8. Add in a $4 can of black spray paint for the shoplight and it is hard to beat 64w of light for $20


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I have had better luck finding the 6700K phillips lights at Home Depot than at Lowes. HD also has some cheap (~$8) T-8 shoplights and the 2 pack of 6700K bulbs is under $8.


Watch that they price them correctly for you!

If they use the bar code on the lamps they will ring up at a higher price. There's a special UPC code you need from the rack that prices a pair of them at that price, lower than two at the single bulb price. You can write it down or hold up the register (which you might do anyway) while the checkout person figures it all out. At the Washington Courthouse store the checkout person had to call the electric department for the code and verification that the 2-bulb price was different than what the UPC code scanned at the register indicated. We would have paid another few dollars if I hadn't watched it as it rang up on the register. I suspected that it would happen and was watching it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

t2000kw said:


> Watch that they price them correctly for you!
> 
> If they use the bar code on the lamps they will ring up at a higher price.


In all honesty you should do this with every purchase now days. I don't know how many times, when buying groceries at Wal Mart, things do not ring up at the price indicated on the shelf. I'm not sure if it is a legitimate error or if it is a scam by stores to get a higher price since most people don't pay much attention to the scanned price after they put an item in their cart


----------

